# where this weekend



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

where are you all showing this weekend?

we are at the wyvern show on saturday with 2 

1 pedigree.. and 1 ped pet..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Same here RC we are going along to the Wyvern this w/end too, good luck , i hope you have a good one, come over and say Hi would be nice to meet you. best wishes........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

you in pedigree or pet?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i assume chris you are showing the handsome ozzy?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wyvern too with non and pet peds  Would love to say hi


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to Wyvern.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not fair, I want to go to the Wyvern now if everyone else is going, but I get to have a party with half a dozen 8 year olds in my house - living that dream!!

Good luck to all of you who are going 

:smile5:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Northern Counties for me this weekend, bit of a trek but not the right judge at Wyvern for us. Good luck to all showing at the weekend


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

At Wyvern with 2 of mine


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Alaskacat said:


> Its not fair, I want to go to the Wyvern now if everyone else is going, but I get to have a party with half a dozen 8 year olds in my house - living that dream!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you who are going
> 
> :smile5:


lol bring them along in the afternoon lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Donskie said:


> Northern Counties for me this weekend, bit of a trek but not the right judge at Wyvern for us. Good luck to all showing at the weekend


Well good luck Donskie at your show, i hope you have a great w/end......Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

poshmog said:


> At Wyvern with 2 of mine


Hi Poshmog, good luck at the w/end and please come along and say hi............Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm going to Wyvern.


Good luck at the show, please come along and say hi..........best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Chris,
yes I must i've spoken to you on here over the years but never met up. will you have your maine coon boy? i know his ped name then i'll come find you when i know his pen number in the afternoon time


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Will be doing results on HP table for most of day ,but do come up and say Hi Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ill be in the british section


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

So How did everyone do this weekend?? We got Reserve Grand and BOB.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Res Imp and then the BOB was w/h


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy was made up to Grand Premiere at the Wyvern but sadly we had to leave the show early.....well done to everyone this w/end..........Chris.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmph, this (the Wyvern) is literally down the road from my old house - and I didn't even realise!


----------

